# 2009 Indoor World Team Trials



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> We made it here, no flight delays. It's a little bit colder here, like 40 degrees colder, than sunny Az. We'll start taking pics and such tomorrow and posting the goings on.
> Julie


Thank goodness!


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

what do you mean cold it's not cold yet. Welcome


HAHA.
John


----------



## NJ Lady Archer (Feb 24, 2005)

Looking forward to your posts, Julie. Wish we had made the trip with Steph. Diane G.


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

The Georgia gang made it also.. What a long drive and good grief it's cold here. Sure hope it snows...:mg:
Also our Carolina Counterpart made their flights in with no delays also.
We are looking forward to checking out the town and venue in the morning.. Sure hope it snows...lol:mg:


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Archery Mom said:


> The Georgia gang made it also.. What a long drive and good grief it's cold here. Sure hope it snows...:mg:
> Also our Carolina Counterpart made their flights in with no delays also.
> We are looking forward to checking out the town and venue in the morning.. Sure hope it snows...lol:mg:


Michell are you looking for some snow? Be careful what you wish for...it might come true. :mg: By the way, if its yellow it bad...Keep an eye on Jimmy, he is not allowed to spell his name in the snow.

It was a nice 70 degrees here today. Ran a 5K this morning and it started out in the low 40's but got warm quick.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Here are the first few pictures from out trip. Brady can sleep anywere. I think he likes airport floors. Jake met up with us in Chicago. The rental car was very small. Not to many choices when there is only one rental car center open. Jake and Brady did a great job getting everything in. Five adults and all our gear made for some tight quarters. Good thing the hotel was only a few minutes from the airport. Julie will have our site updated daily with pictures and notes. The fun begins soon! Good luck archers!


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

it's going to rain tomrrow
so the chance we get some snow is high
John


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey John,

Is there a practice area that will be open when the shot is going on?


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

you can practice when the shoot is going on at Central Range in dubuque the Address is 2100 white St. they will be open till 4:00pm on Saturday they will be open on Sunday if they get enough shooters on Saturday. but I don't know for how long.
John


----------



## KACArcher (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Mechell,

Keep praying for snow...that's the only time you can see the ice worms!

JW


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

WEll the facilty is amazing and lighting seems to be great.
No snow today, but Saturday will be a different story. We are heading back over to the range at 5:00 today..


----------



## Wilde (May 21, 2002)

Any news yet? It is a shame with what we have for communication systems that we do not have any "running" information. With a simple Excel spread sheet you could fill in the blanks and then copy and past right to Archery Talk after almost every end. But I am not there sooooooo.

ee


----------



## Wilde (May 21, 2002)

Any news yet? It is a shame with what we have for communication systems that we do not have any "running" information. With a simple Excel spread sheet you could fill in the blanks and then copy and past right to Archery Talk after almost every end. But I am not there sooooooo.

ee


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

KACArcher said:


> Hey Mechell,
> 
> Keep praying for snow...that's the only time you can see the ice worms!
> 
> JW


http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2002818691_iceworms21m.html

Seattlepop, I presume you're in charge of bringing the worms?


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Here are some pics from the Star FITA. A small group shot. Will take more pics as the event unfolds. We have our computers and wireless, so we'll post leaders once things get going tomorrow. Really nice venue. I think the weather is just lovely, but the rest of our crew is a little chilly. Some pics of the Jrs, I don't know their names, but I will find out and make the changes. Enjoy and we will try and keep everyone updated as things move along. Here is our website address:

http://web.me.com/meljulienichols/Site/Welcome.html

More later,
Julie


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

I saw that FITA Judge, USAA Officials & Rules Committee Chair and USAA Judge BOD member Tom Green and NAA Foundation Board Member, USAA BOD member and USAA National Judge Jane Johnson taking part.
Who is the DOS? Tech Delegate? Chair of Judges?
May I encourage all that are there with knowledge of FITA rules to volunteer to be a jury of appeals member if a panel has not already been secured.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> I saw that FITA Judge, USAA Officials & Rules Committee Chair and USAA Judge BOD member Tom Green and NAA Foundation Board Member, USAA BOD member and USAA National Judge Jane Johnson taking part.
> Who is the DOS? Tech Delegate? Chair of Judges?
> May I encourage all that are there with knowledge of FITA rules to volunteer to be a jury of appeals member if a panel has not already been secured.


The DOS is my Daughter Miranda Leek
I am the Tournament Director
Judges are Tom Green and Jane Johnson

This has turned out to be a great tournament! The City of Dubuque and the University of Dubuque have given us a GREAT venue! Unfortuantely we don't have on site internet access because their security won't let us on there server. We'll have results posted just as soon as we can at www.dubuquefieldarchers.com


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Score update
jfr 
225 h jackson
219 a christensen
jmc
235 schaff
215 saiz
sfc
234 larson
232 hamm
231 anschutz
227 van natta
smc
238 beaubouef
237 r wilde, menzer
236 cousins
sfr 
218 miller
215 comedy-holmes, chudy-alamonte
203 granville
193 robinson
smr 
233 holmes
228 thomas
223 wearne
jfr
219 debord
215 stover
jmr
217 henslin
215 nyugen-zhu


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

JFC
450 H JACKSON
446 A CHRISTNSEN
JMC
460 SCHAFF
436 SAIZ
SFC
467 HAMM
466 LARSON
459 ANSCHUTZ
458 VAN NATTA
SMC
476 BEAUBOUEF
475 RWILDE, COUSINS
473 MENZER
SFR
444 MILLER
434 CHUDY-ALTOMONTE
428 COMEDY-HOLMES
SMR
466 HOLMES
452 THOMAS
445 WEARNE
JFR
440 DEBORD
429 STOVER
JMR
435 HENSLIN
427 NYUGEN-ZHU

Finishing up the last couple ends. Next group goes at noon. We'll give updates as I can. Very relaxed shooting so far. No Drama. Very nice.
Julie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

LINE A RESULTS. LINE B IS NOW PRACTICING.
View attachment TRIALS3.doc


View attachment TRIALS1.doc


View attachment TRIALS2.doc


HOPE THIS WORKED. ALL RESULTS FROM LINE A. WE WILL UPDATE AS THE DAY PROGRESSES.


Julie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Scores for line b afternoon group. Things moving along. A nice mellow group.

Sfr
110 harrington
105 grellner
101 marzec
99 mantha
srm
118 ellison
117 holland
114 wunderle
113 wukie, jone, kale
jfr
102 h tafford
98 r tafford
80 longsdon
jrm
115 blakely
smc
119 gellenthien, price, malone
118 broadwater, jervis,
117 butts
116 ryals, syorka
sfc
115 gallagher
111 starnes
jmc
119 abernathy
117 cleland
115 deaton
109 wruck
jfc
114 skarvin
113 reppenhagen, nicely
111 lance, pruitt

scores after 1st 4 ends. More to follow.
Julie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok done with the first 10 ends of the afternoon round. Here are leaders thru 8 ends.
JFC
228 Nicely
226 Pruitt
225 Skarvan
224 Reppenhagen
JMC
236 Abernathy
233 Cyr
232 Cleland
230 Hunt 
SFC 
228 Gallagher
225 Starnes
SMC
238 Gellenthien, Price, Broadwater
237 Jervis
234 Malone, Christenberry
233 Hutchinson, Wills
SFR
218 Harrington
210 Mantha
202 Grellner
194 Marzec
SMR
236 Ellison
231 Holland
229 Wunderle
226 Wukie, Kale
Just starting the 2nd 10 ends. Will update when possible. Mel has taken his usual Boatload of photos, will post those tonight.
More later,
Julie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

OOPs.....here are the Jr recurves

JMR 227 Blakely
JFR
208 H Trafford
195 R Trafford
172 Logsdon

Sorry!


Julie


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks Mom for the updates. AC


----------



## Lauren's Dad (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the updates. We Roadrunner Club members are big fans and supporters of all our Resident Athletes. It was good to see pictures of Brady & Jake together. Tell Brady & Jake that Lauren & Hartzog (Lauren's Dad) from Roadrunner send our best wishes for their success. P.S. Please keep the updates coming we really appreciate them back in Chula Vista. Go get'em!!! Hartzog.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

12 ends down
JFC
343 Nicely
341 Pruitt
339 Lance, Skarvan

JMC
355 Abernathy
349 Cleland
348 Cyr
344 Hunt

SFC
340 Gallagher
338 Starnes

SMC
358 Price
357 Gellenthien, Jervis
356 Broadwater
353 Christenberry

SFR
328 Harrington
319 Mantha
292 Marzec
291 Grellner

SMR 
355 Ellison
344 Holland
342 Wunderle, Kaminski
339 Kale

JMR
329 Blakely

JFR
316 H Trafford
296 R Trafford
231 Logsdon

Just a few more ends before they have an hour break. Then the field will be cut to whatever....for round robins, then the real fun begins.

Julie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Here are results from yesterdays Star FITA
View attachment Star Fita Trials.doc


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

16 ends down.
JFC
456 Nicely
455 Pruitt, Lance
452 Skarvan
442 Reppenhagen

JMC
473 Abernathy
466 Clelend
465 Cyr
461 Hunt

SFC
453 Gallagher
449 Starnes

SMC
478 Price
477 Jervis
476 Gellentien
474 Broadwater

SFR
438 Harrington
428 Mantha
397 Marzec
387 Grellner

SMR
474 Ellison
458 Holland
455 Wunderle, Kaminski
448 Wukie, Kale

JMR
435 Blakely

JFR
420 H Trafford
384 R Trafford
320 Logsdon

I will post final scores when they get them up. It will take longer, since they will input scores and such. I'll try to keep updates as I can during RR matches.
Julie


----------



## slalomchick (Jan 2, 2005)

Julie,
Thanks so much for the updates. I so wish I were there.
Denise
(Kayla's Mom)


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

600 round results. Not sure how they will post RR Results, those may have to wait til tomorrow. I will try to update when we are done here. Watching my Cardinals and Atlanta also. 
Here are standings going into RR
SMR
587 Ellison
583 Holmes
574 Kaminsky
573 Holland
571 Wunderle
562 Thomas
561 Wukie
560 Kale

SFR
558 Miller
546 Harrington
536 Comedy-Holmes
535 Altomonte
526 Granville
524 Mantha
502 Grellner
489 Robinson

JFR
550 DeBord
539 Stover
519 H Stafford
471 R Stafford

JMR
542 Henslin
542 Blakely
529 Nyugen-Zhu

SMC
596 Jervis
596 Price
595 Gellentien
594 Beaubeouf
594 Broadwater
593 Cousins
593 R Wilde
589 Christenberry
588 Menzer
587 Butts
587 Determan
587 Wills
585 Christensen
585 Starnes
585 L Wilde
584 Malone

SFC
584 Hamm
583 Larson
576 Anschutz
572 Van Natta
569 Christensen
569 DeCramer
566 Gallagher
566 Hawley

JMC
587 Abernathy
587 Schaff
583 Cleland
582 Cyr
577 Hunt
575 Human
561 Deaton
559 Wruck

JFC
574 Nicely
571 Pruitte
568 Lance
565 Skarvan

Thats it for now.
Julie

P.S> You are all very welcome. I know what it's like to not be there to cheer on your family. I don't mind keeping you all updated, as best as can anyway.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks so much for the updates. 

Good luck to all those participating!


----------



## psyclone13 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks soo much for the updates ur the bestest


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

Results for the Star fita shot on Friday (warm up fun shoot)
http://www.dubuquefieldarchers.com/files/starfita.pdf

Results of Line A and Line B Star fita( yellow is the group that moves to round robin.
http://www.dubuquefieldarchers.com/files/naaworldtrialsstarfita.pdf
I will post the Round robin results Sunday night

John


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

every one having fun with the trials I brought the trials RR home in a pdf file but the format was all wrong so I will redo and post tommrow night with the days updates.
John


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Pictures from today are up. Too tired to put subtitles on them.

John - any way to get Round robin results from today posted. We can update our spreadsheets for tomorrow. Knowing where they stand after each match, can be critical, when there is just a point or 2 to being on the team or not. If not we'll get them tomorrow. Thanks.

Julie


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

sure if you can figure them out the file I brought home was formated wrong when I saved it to pdf for some reason it's on 6 pages instead of 2

John


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

the placement of the archers is right but the format of the page is wrong. the way that the names are listed is in the place order
John


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

Fantastic. Thanks everyone for all of the updates.


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Great pics and information! My son and I had a great time shooting the Star FITA on Friday and met some pretty nice people. 

I had to tell him I was just as nervous as he was for our first FITA style shoot. Sharing a bail with Reo was a little overwhelming until the 12th end. :mg:

Your son is one heckuva shot! 

Enjoy the rest of the day!

Dave


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Leaders after am Round Robins. Just started the afternoon session.
SFR
1714 Miller
1668 Granville
1632 Harrington
1620 Altomonte

SMR
1789 Ellison
1748 Holmes
1746 Wunderle
1734 Holland

SMC
1803 Gellentien
1797 Beaubouef
1795 Broadwater
1790 Cousins

SFC
1765 Hamm
1762 Larson
1748 Anschutz
1744 Van Natta

JFR
1523 Stover
1503 DeBord
1443 H Trafford
1293 R Trafford

JMR
1530 Henslin
1526 Blakely
1446 Nyugen-Zhu

JFC
1628 Nicely
1621 Pruitte
1598 Lance
1562 Skarver

JMC
1764 Abernathy
1761 Cleleand
1759 Schaff
1752 Hunt


Some good battles going on. Very Icy, cold and windy. Other than that, it's all good.

More Later,
Julie


----------



## ZANNY3 (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks for the updates! GREAT shooting Brady give him hugs for us.
tim,chris & alex


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Way to go Arizona “Iron Archers”


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Bob! Arizona's support of the archery community is invaluable!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

USA World Indoor Team
SFR
2167 Stephanie Miller
2122 Kari Granville
2077 Anna Harrington

SMR
2267 Brady Ellison
2220 Vic Wunderle
2207 Staten Holmes

SFC
2235 Holly Larson
2231 Mary Hamm
2219 Erika Anschutz

SMC
2410 Braden Gellentien
2400 Chance Beaubeouf
2400 Jesse Broadwater

JFR
1857 Holly Stover
1822 Kayla DeBord
1743 Heather Trafford

JMR
1858 Aaron Henslin
1826 Forrest Blakely
1772 Ben Nyugen-Zhu

JFC
1973 Kendal Nicely
1962 Samantha Pruitte
1943 Sarah Lance

JMC
2236 Kristofer Schaff
2234 Ben Cleland
2231 Garrett Abernathy

Congratulations to all. Good luck in Poland. I believe the scores and info are accurate. Remember... I am just the messenger. We will get pics and stuff up soon. We are trying to get travel arrangements home. Flights cancelled. Darn ice, weather etc. Thank Goodness we have accomodating employers.

Julie

Julie


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

Congrats Kari!! Great job. You must have thrown my arrow back in the mix!!
Andrew


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

cubsfan said:


> Congrats Kari!! Great job. You must have thrown my arrow back in the mix!!
> Andrew


As a matter of fact... I did!


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

sundevilarchery said:


> As a matter of fact... I did!


That makes me so happy, I want to cry!

But seriously, awesome job! I am really happy for you.


----------



## gaarcher31 (Apr 15, 2006)

*GA archery team*

I want to say i am so proud of the GA archery team all 3 members that came to shoot made it. awesome archers and coaches.
Samantha Pruitte.
Aaron Henslin.
Garrett Abernathay.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

Just so every one knows 
I had a wonderfull Time this weekend. you all are so friendly . I would be proud to help with this tournment again.

the Final Results

http://www.dubuquefieldarchers.com/files/naaworldtrials082.pdf

enjoy

John


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

John the tournament was great! Thanks for everything. Unfortunately we are stranded here until Tuesday afternoon. More fun in the cold.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

take a trip down to the water front and walk through the 
National Mississippi River Museum and Aquarium 
it is well worth it and a good way for the kids to spend a school day (hahaha)

John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Congratulations to all who competed. Just showing up and giving it a shot says a lot about each and every archer there.

That men's compound team is going to scare the crap out of every other team at worlds. What a group!

A special congrat's to Aaron and Forrest. Two young men that I think the world of. Nice to see you back in form Forrest  It was a long hard road to get there.

Brady, Vic and Staten, give 'em heck for me boys. I look forward to shooting with you all again someday.

John.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Ditto Limbwalker's congratulations and a big shout out to Jennifer and Dr. Staten Holmes and also three junior recurve ladies from my club, Rachael Trafford (alternate), Heather Trafford (first tournament ever after converting from barebow style to olympic recurve), and Kayla DeBord (my neighbor).


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks too Mom and John for keeping us up to date on the shooting and all. AC


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

I want to throw a big shout-out to Holly Stover. Congrats on a great weekend. Way to shoot Holly!!! :shade: Definatly a "world class" performance in the round robins today.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

ldfalks said:


> I want to throw a big shout-out to Holly Stover. Congrats on a great weekend. Way to shoot Holly!!! :shade: Definatly a "world class" performance in the round robins today.


Yes most definatly! Great job Holly !


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

pineapple3d said:


> John the tournament was great! Thanks for everything.


DITTO. Fantastic venue... and everything ran so smoothly.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Congratulations to all!! 

Thanks for posting the updates and results so quickly!!


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

ldfalks said:


> I want to throw a big shout-out to Holly Stover. Congrats on a great weekend. Way to shoot Holly!!! :shade: Definatly a "world class" performance in the round robins today.


WOW! Way to go Holly! 

A big round of applause from Michelle G's dad!


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Well folks, the tournament is over. I’m back at work, and still feeling the effects of a busy weekend. We got home last night about 9:00 with a full load on the truck, and a couple of really tired people inside. Now I have a very good idea of how Santa feels after his big night. The tournament went REAL well I think. I have to thank John Shappell for his hard work and dedication. Without his help, this would have been a nightmare to put together. The city of Dubuque was a wonderful host, and without their help, this would never have gotten off the ground! The college was a perfect place to hold the tournament, and I must offer my thanks to them for such a wonderful venue. The lighting was great, the temperature was perfect, and the building was beautiful! I could tell that we were truly welcome in Dubuque. The media was out in full force, with articles in the news paper, and I believe a spot on the evening news! The Mayor even made a visit to the shoot to thank everyone for coming. They even gave us a welcoming party on the second floor, where they had snacks and drinks for everyone. It feels good to be welcomed so warmly into a community as we were in Dubuque. Most of all, I should thank the archers and their families. Without you, there would not have even been a tournament. 

As for memories, I have *many* personal ones, but let me share a few that stood out in my mind that everyone had a chance to witness. How about a 4 round tie breaker in the Men’s Compound division for starters? Three was just not enough. The city of Dubuque sitting right on the Mississippi River – what a beautiful scene. Iowa can be harsh in the winter - How about those 16 degree and colder temperatures? – I’m sure that made for a brisk wakening for a few of our visitors. The hotel parking lot on Sunday morning, more resembling an ice skating rink than a proper place for automobiles. The kids having fun sliding on the ice outside. (Rumor has it that some of our southern guests wanted to see it snow. I’m so sorry we couldn’t accommodate you, but at least you got the ice that goes under it!  )How about the birds eye view of the range when you first walk in the front doors? It was almost majestic. The kids playing on the carpet during the tournament –what was happening with the tournament wasn’t really of interest, but the toys laid out in front of them were sure fun. - On that note, I’m so glad the book that was at lost and found made it back to its owner – that might have been someone’s favorite. 

I hope you all enjoyed your visit to Iowa and hope that you will come again. I’ve already been asked if I would like to do this again, and without hesitation I will be glad to. Watch out though, I think my daughter said something about a chicken dance to start things off? Hmmmmmmmmm, it could happen


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

The last of the pictures are up on our site. No captions, but since we're still in Iowa til tomorrow evening, I'll add them. It was a nice venue, and everything ran well. We had a good time. A good start to 2009 for us.

Julie


----------



## dasjamin (Jan 5, 2009)

I was just wondering what everyone thought of the event. (i.e. logistics, event center, city, how smooth it ran, etc..)

anything but the weather...no body liked that.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

I loved the venue. The lighting was very good. There was alot of area for shooters and spectators. The concession was good with friendly people running it. The shoot ran very smoothly. The only thing I would have change is keeping the leader board updated after every match. All in all this was a very good tournament.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Holy smokes, great shooting! :thumbs_up

Any more photos of Brady, Vic, Staten shooting?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

http://www.thonline.com/multimedia/index.cfm?id=2114&srow=1

Indoor trials coverage story


----------



## michigan ken (Mar 25, 2007)

Great Job Holly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Uncle Ken


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats, Holly! We're all proud of you!!!


----------



## jhunt414 (Aug 17, 2007)

I personally thought that the weather was wicked good, sunny and warm. Iowa is a good warm up from Maine and the sun doesn't set at 4:30. Thanks Darcy for taking all us Maine kids down there and putting up with teenagers for a weekend. *So how about all us intermediate compound shooters who have only shot a couple hours?* The goal is to hit what you're aiming at right. Who else was pissed about that?
Anyway us mainers went down to the Mississippi river and went over the bridge and then down to the marina and then walked out on the frozen river to take pictures of us on the river with the bridge in the background. It was real fun until the ice started cracking.


----------



## Nicely (Jun 13, 2002)

Darcy will start her therapy soon, she is sitting in the corner in the fetal position murmuring something about teenage boys, the mighty Mississippi, and Root beer. Not sure what all that means but I threw a blanket on her to keep her warm until the snow melts in June.

Seriously she had fun with the 3 mainers and the foreigner from Ohio and said the shoot was run well, the venue was great. Thank you Julie for posting scores it helped me stay in touch. 

Matt 
Proud parent of 2 Estrogen Americans and a fat black Lab.


----------



## jhunt414 (Aug 17, 2007)

About the root beer.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:Levi and I went to A&W and split a gallon. Man did I have to pee after the bus ride home.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Congrats to all the Mainers that went....Great shooting Kendal


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Congrats*

Thanks to all for posting scores and all. I had to work but was glad to be able to see the results. Great shooting and thanks again.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

USAA Press Release
http://usarchery.org/userfiles/file/2009 World Indoor Team.pdf


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*Great shooting girls.....*

Big congrats go out to Kendall and Samantha ....from the Lorenti's
go get um in poland girls ...congrats to Matt an Jim also i know you guys are very proud.

Yours in archery,
Joe Lorenti


----------



## bowhunter1305 (Dec 4, 2007)

Slight correction Forrest Blakley's score was 1846.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

JLorenti said:


> Big congrats go out to Kendall and Samantha ....from the Lorenti's
> go get um in poland girls ...congrats to Matt an Jim also i know you guys are very proud.
> 
> Yours in archery,
> Joe Lorenti


Thanks Joe!  I will pass this on to Samantha.

Yes.. I am very proud as I am sure matt is as well.


----------

